

Ask HN: Why does Microsoft think we want to draw on webpages? - altern8

I just watched the ad for Microsoft&#x27;s new browser. They make it a big deal and show that you can finally draw circles and smileys on web pages. Why does Microsoft think people want to do that? It looks to me like they always struggle with products :-&#x2F;
======
Nadya
Useful for corporate users.

For example - if I want to show a coworker how to navigate to a specific area
on a website to accomplish a task. Removing a few steps and making this easier
can save quite a lot of time. It also allows IT support to do the same for
customers, which could make sharing instructions easier as well.

Remember a large portion of Microsoft software users are Corporate - not only
Personal.

------
ChaoticGood
The new feature Microsoft is offering allows their Egde browser to be
divergent enough to stand out. All while allowing a push for a more dynamic
web experience where the user is not just a content consumer, but a content
creator. This ability to remix content is the future of a more collaborative
web. It is also reminiscent of Genius push for annotations. I actually really
like the product vision MS is offering here and look forward to actually using
Edge.

The future of the web is a real time collaborative medium that dynamically
shapes around us. We have been traveling down the info super highway in an
analogous individual experience to being in a car. The future of the web will
be more of collaborative group experience of traveling down the info super
highway in a magic bus. Given this new feature allows us to get one step
forward to that remixable future.

------
_random_
And who uses voice control? There should be as many different input options as
possible.

